# Hilfe bei Beurteilung einer Shimano Stand Up Rute Tiagra STP 50/80 lbs., 165 cm



## Ganescha (12. Februar 2013)

Liebe Leute,
ich bräuchte da mal einen Rat aus der Praxis:

' habe mir eine 1,65 m kurze Shimano Tiagra Stand Up Rute mit 50/80 lbs. angeschafft. Bei den ersten Trockenübungen im Wohnzimmer (Biegeversuchen) musste ich feststellen, dass die Beweglichkeit bzw. Biegung der Rute praktisch nur auf den ersten 30 bis 40 cm von der Spitze gesehen stattfindet. Insgesamt ist sie nach meinem Gefühl EXTREM steif. Dieses beflügelt meine Sorge, dass, sobald der Fisch näher ans Boot kommt und der Winkel zwischen Rute und Schnur immer kleiner wird, die Bruchgefahr enorm zunimmt. Biegung also auf nur wenigen Centimetern.

Ich kann mich weitläufig daran erinnern, dass mir mal ein Verkäufer auf einer Messe gesagt hat, dass er, wenn er eine kurze  Stand Up Rute nehmen würde, eher die 30/50 anstatt der 50/80 lbs. nehmen würde, da die Traktion sich mehr auf den ganzen Rutenstock (abgesehen vom Handstück) erstrecken würde. Diese würde er auch in Kombination mit einer Shimano Tiagra 50 WLRSA Rolle vorschlagen. Auch wenn sich mal ein kapitaler Thuna, Marlin etc. an den Haken traut.

Was meint Ihr dazu. Wäre eine 30/50 lbs. Rute (Einsatzgebiet Kanaren / Kap Verden) OK?
Die "Kurze" habe ich gewählt, da ich von einer Segelyacht angele. (Für die Kritiker dazu: Ein extra Motorboot kann ich mir nicht leisten. Ich bitte um Euer Verständnis).

Über Eure Beiträge und Euren Rat würde ich mich sehr freuen -
Vielen Dank schon mal an dieser Stelle.

Mit kollegialen Grüßen

Martin (Ganescha)


----------



## Spackus (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Beurteilung einer Shimano Stand Up Rute Tiagra STP 50/80 lbs., 165 cm*

Ganz ehrlich, aber vom Segelboot mit einer 30/50er bzw. 50/80er auf Marlin wirst Du wohl schlecht Karten haben. Würde da eher zur 80/130lbs tendieren mit einer Tiara 80WLRS...


----------



## Ganescha (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Beurteilung einer Shimano Stand Up Rute Tiagra STP 50/80 lbs., 165 cm*

... danke Spacus.
Und wenn ich ein Schild an den Haken hänge "nur bis 20 Kg max - und keine Marlins bitte"? Spaß bei Seite, bin eher auf Bonitos etc., also nicht den Riesenfisch aus.
Nun kann auf einen kleinen Köder auch mal ein Großer beißen. Davor ist man ja nicht gewappnet. Die "80ger Rolle" ist mir wegen ihrem Gewicht eine echte Nummer zu groß. Ich stelle mir eher die Frage, ob eine 50ger, sehr biegsame Rute nicht eventuell die harten Schläge eines Kapitalen besser nimmt, als die steive 80ger Rute.


Es deckt sich einfach nicht mit meinem Stabilitätsgefühl, wenn sich die Rute nicht über die ganze länge sondern nur partial biegt - kann mich da aber auch täuschen ...


----------



## Wollebre (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Beurteilung einer Shimano Stand Up Rute Tiagra STP 50/80 lbs., 165 cm*

wie hast du die Biegekurve getestet?

Mach mal eine Rolle dran und hänge min. 10kg dran und hebe die Rute. Denke dann sieht das ganz anders aus.
Wenn du Stand Up drillst, ist die Bremse kaum höher als 9-10kg eingestellt. Mehr ist kaum länger als 10 Sekunden zu halten. D. h. das z.B. ein entsprechener Thun oder Marlin schnell ein paar hunder Meter von der Spule zieht. Aber mit einem 100lbs Braid Backing und 100m 130lbs Mono Top Shot solltest du ausreichend Schnur auf eine 50lbs Rolle bekommen und beim Drill keine großen Probleme bekommen.
Dann benötigst du noch einen Harness damit du die Rute im unteren Körperschwerpunkt halten kannst und nicht so viel mit dem Oberkörper arbeiten musst. Gibt es preiswert hier:
www.the-tackle-shop.com/shop?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=365&category_id=9

Und leg auf dem Schiff einen Sicherheitsgurt um damit du nicht im Teich landest oder schmerzhaft in die Reling knallst. 

TL


----------



## Zacki (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Beurteilung einer Shimano Stand Up Rute Tiagra STP 50/80 lbs., 165 cm*

Hallo Ganescha,
Deine Bedenken, dass die Rute brechen könnte halte ich für völlig unbegründet und unlogisch. Wenn es ein Problem gibt, dann eher, dass der Fisch wegen mangelnder Biegung in der Rute ausschlitzt, die Schnur bricht oder Du deshalb über Bord gehst. Eine stärkere Biegung dürfte dafür sorgen, dass Du Fluchten und Schläge des Fisches besser abfedern kannst - gerade Stand-Up. Aber ein Rutenbruch ist logisch nicht nachvollziehbar. Wünsche Dir, dass Du es testen kannst. Gruss Zacki.


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Beurteilung einer Shimano Stand Up Rute Tiagra STP 50/80 lbs., 165 cm*

Nach meiner Meinung stehst Du mit einer kurzen Rute besser da.
  Die meisten erfolgreichen Angler, die Ich kennen gelernt habe, (Auch wenn sie mir körperlich überlegen waren) bevorzugten den Harnisch und den kleinen Gimbal und kurze Ruten.
  Der Stuhl ist lästig
  Aber schreib doch etwas mehr zur Rute.
  Der Glasfasseranteil ist relevant.
  Und auch Deine Fitness.
  Nimm Mono für die Schnur
  Ein kleiner Gimbal und ein guter Hüftgurt sind wichtig.
  Bei einem kleinen Fisch bis 25 kg kommst du damit klar.
  Danach biegt sich die Rute heftiger…
  Ab einen 50 kg Fisch, bist du von deinem Boot und den Leuten an Bord abhängig.

  Gernot #h


----------



## saily (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Beurteilung einer Shimano Stand Up Rute Tiagra STP 50/80 lbs., 165 cm*

Man kann natürlich mit der 50er wlrsa an der 30/50er Rute Marline fangen bis zu den mittleren Gewichtsklassen. 

Auf dem Segelboot sieht das anders aus. Bis das Boot steht gehen ein paar hundert Meter Mono von der Rolle.Die 50er Rolle mit Braid vollmachen und nur ein Topshot aus Mono drauf ist theoretisch möglich. In der Praxis würde ich das aber grad aufm Segler nicht machen. Braid schneidet extrem ein  und mir wäre das einfach zu gefährlich. Das kann man sich im Internet vmtl. nicht vorstellen - man muß es wohl selber erleben.

Deshalb würde ich eher zur durchgehenden Mono raten. Aber da geht auf die 50er zu wenig davon drauf. Drum wäre die letztendllich richtige Kombi auf dem Segler wenn du auch nen Marlin fangen willst wohl die Kombo 80er Rolle mit 50/80er oder gar 80/130er Rute. 

Falls es doch die 50er mit Braid wird würde ich dennoch die 50/80er Rute nehmen. Die 30/50er ist zu schwach um einen mittleren Fisch aus der Tiefe hochzupumpen.

Für Bonitos und Marlins bis 250lbs ist aber auch die Kombo mit 
30/50er noch ok - wenn sich der erste Run stoppen lässt. Das erfordert allerhand Übung mit dem Segler...

VG

saily


----------



## Rausreißer (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Beurteilung einer Shimano Stand Up Rute Tiagra STP 50/80 lbs., 165 cm*

Saily hat vollig recht,
  Die Rute ist gekauft! Was sollte man hier noch madig reden?
  Viel Spaß damit,


  Gernot #h


PS: Die Frage vor der Antwort ist für manche, wie die Henne vor dem Ei... Gelegt ist gelegt,,,

Nix für Ungut |rolleyes


----------



## Pargo Man (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Beurteilung einer Shimano Stand Up Rute Tiagra STP 50/80 lbs., 165 cm*



Ganescha schrieb:


> Liebe Leute,
> ich bräuchte da mal einen Rat aus der Praxis:
> 
> ' habe mir eine 1,65 m kurze Shimano Tiagra Stand Up Rute mit 50/80 lbs. angeschafft. Bei den ersten Trockenübungen im Wohnzimmer (Biegeversuchen) musste ich feststellen, dass die Beweglichkeit bzw. Biegung der Rute praktisch nur auf den ersten 30 bis 40 cm von der Spitze gesehen stattfindet. Insgesamt ist sie nach meinem Gefühl EXTREM steif. Dieses beflügelt meine Sorge, dass, sobald der Fisch näher ans Boot kommt und der Winkel zwischen Rute und Schnur immer kleiner wird, die Bruchgefahr enorm zunimmt. ...
> ...



Moinmoin Ganescha,

wie hast Du Dich denn geschlagen, auf den Kapverden?

Haben wir was verpasst    ?!

Aus meiner Erfahrung ist die 30/50 STP für ernsthaftes Standup nicht geeignet, da viel zu weich um irgendwelchen Druck auf den Fisch ausüben zu können. Die "Verantwortung" legst Du damit eher in die Hand des Skippers 


Ernsthaftes Fischen auf Segelfisch ist mit der 30/50 jederzeit sinnvoll, solange Du als Rolle eine TLD 25 oder ggf sogar eine TLD30/2 mit 30 lbs Leine dramit kombinierst.

Zur STP 50/80 kann ich nur sagen, daß sie selbst im Einsatz auf Charterdampfern oder in Wettkämpfen (75% aller Angola Teams fischen damit) keine Mucken macht. Gebrochen ist sie mir nie. Probleme mit den wartungsbedürftigen Rollern lassen sich in den Griff bekommen, solange es nicht die grottenschlechten Shimano-Hausroller sind (laufen nach 1 x Fischen grün an und sitzen dann fest :r ) . Bleibt zu bemerken, daß die AFTCO Roller an der Standard STP 50/80 recht schmal sind. Fischst Du - wie ich - mit der TIAGRA A50W LRS, so empfiehlt sich die Benutzung einer dünnen 80-100 lbs geflochtenen "Backing" Schnur, etwa 700m davon. Daran knüpfe ich dann 125 bis 175m 80-100 lbs Nylon "Topshot" . Damit beginnen die Probleme mit den Rollern: Der Knoten zwischen Backing und Topshot muß unter Hochdruck oder Top Speed durch die Roller passen. Tut er das nicht, so ruckelt der Knoten nach 2-3 Saisons die Bindung der Roller-Guides vom Rutenblank los und verdreht sich im harten Fight...
Das ist aber ebenfalls in den Griff zu bekommen: Ich benutze hohles "Cortland" Dacron, fädele die Mono Hauptschnur über 1m50 bis 2m00 in das Dacron ein und binde dann "loop-to-loop" Schlaufe in Schlaufe die Dacronleine an die geflochtene Füllschnur. Die Schlaufe der Geflochtenen binde ich mit einem Bimini Twist. 

Hier mal ein Bild der verdrehten Roller auf der STP 50/80


----------



## Ganescha (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Beurteilung einer Shimano Stand Up Rute Tiagra STP 50/80 lbs., 165 cm*

Hallo Jungs,
mein Dank an Euch kommt spät - sorry.

War mal ne zeitlang weg. Leider nicht zum Angeln gekommen. Ich hoffe das es dieses Jahr klappt. Wenigstens bis zu den Kanaren.

By the way: suche noch Mitsegler (Hand gegen Koje) von der Ostsee bis dorthin. Denke ab Mitte Juni loszulegen. Auch Zwischenetappen sind möglich. Testsegeln geht schon vorher.
Einfach mal dazu melden.

Eure Beitäge fand ich sehr hilfreich, (weiter so #6), konnte die Tipps aber wie gesagt noch nicht ausprobieren. Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

Also Petri 

Und Gruß

Ganescha (Martin)


----------



## Pargo Man (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Beurteilung einer Shimano Stand Up Rute Tiagra STP 50/80 lbs., 165 cm*

Ahoy dann, Martin, besser spät als nie ;-)

Hast Du Dir zur STP 50/80 denn die passende TIAGRA 50 wlrsa zugelegt?

Gruss,
Jan


----------



## Ganescha (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Beurteilung einer Shimano Stand Up Rute Tiagra STP 50/80 lbs., 165 cm*

So Jungs,
' bin glaub ich wieder ganz zurück im Leben. War letzte Woche auf der "BOOT" in DD und habe nun endlich eine Entscheidung getroffen. Nicht nur Red Bull sondern auch Fernweh scheint Füüügel zu verleihen:

Habe mit die SHIMANO Tiagra XTR-B STP5080 165 cm sowie die SHIMANO 50 W LRSA Rolle mit einer Tiagra 80 lb Mono zugelegt bzw. bestellt. Die 80er Rolle war mir mit ihren 4,4 Kg (werd' ja schon 57 dieses Jahr) doch echt eine Nummer zu schwer.

Habe das "Für und Wider" dank Eurer Beiträge und mit den super Beratern auf der Messe vielfach eingekreist und abgewogen und glaube nun eine gute Kompromisslösung gefunden zu haben. Werde während des Segelns nur kleine Köder für Bonitos, Makrele etc. verwenden. Unter Maschine laufend bin ich mit dieser Kombo auch für mittelgroße Abenteuer wohl gut gerüstet.

Noch einmal meinen herzlichen Dank für Eure tollen Beiträge !!! Melde mich sobald es etwas zu berichten gibt.
*
Übrigens: *Habe unter "Angeln in Europa" eine Anfrage gestartet zum Thema "Portugal - Ausrüstung für Strand, Felsen und Boot"

Gruß Martin


----------

